# Kolejny problem 3d + ati

## Garrappachc

Witam,

jak dotychczas stawianie gentoo idzie mi wręcz wyśmienicie ^^

I pozostało jeszcze jedno "ale".

Otóż nie mogę sobie poradzić z akceleracją sprzętową 3d, dalej Compiza.

Mam kartę Radeon X1650.

Mój xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    #Option "Xinerama"

   Identifier     "layout1"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Mouse2" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

   Load  "v4l" # Video for Linux

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx" # 3D layer

   Load  "dri" # direct rendering

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    #DontZap # disable <Ctrl><Alt><BS> (server abort)

    # allows the server to start up even if the mouse does not work

    #DontZoom # disable <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> (resolution switching)

   Option       "allowmouseopenfail"

   Option       "Xinerama" "off"

   Option       "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "pl"

   Option       "XkbOptions" "compose:rwin"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse2"

   Driver      "evdev"

   Option       "device" "/dev/input/by-id/usb-Logitech_USB_Receiver-event-mouse"

   Option       "HWheelRelativeAxisButtons" "7 6"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option       "Composite" "Enable"

   Option       "RENDER" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Po części edytowany przeze mnie, po części przez aticonfig.

A oto, co wywala glxinfo | grep direct:

```
X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  143 (GLX)

  Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)

  Serial number of failed request:  12

  Current serial number in output stream:  12

```

Przed aktualizacją całego systemu jeszcze wywalał, że nie ma akceleracji i nawet glxgears działały... A teraz już nie działają :/

Pomóżcie, proszę   :Laughing: 

----------

## acei

Przeinstaluj stery i reboot.

U mnie pomogło.

----------

## Garrappachc

Już to robiłem :/

Nie pomogło.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ok, przeemergowalem xorg-server, przeintalowalem stery i glxinfo wypluwa, ze akceleracja 3d jest. jednak przy glxgears sa jakies bledy w konsoli, a compiz nie rusza  :Sad: 

Prosze o pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## acei

Przeinstaluj jeszcze mesę i mesa-progs.

----------

## Garrappachc

Nic to nie dało. Dalej są jakieś błędy.

----------

## gall

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Ok, przeemergowalem xorg-server, przeintalowalem stery i glxinfo wypluwa, ze akceleracja 3d jest. jednak przy glxgears sa jakies bledy w konsoli, a compiz nie rusza  
> 
> Prosze o pomoc 

 

Może coś konkretniej? Odpalasz compiz-fusion z fusion-icons? Im więcej napiszesz tym większa szansa że ktoś będzie w stanie pomóc.

----------

## Garrappachc

Ok. Odpalam compiza z konsoli przez compiz --replace.

Jeżeli chodzi o akcelerację 3d, to robiłem wszystko tak, jak to jest w dokumentacji, tzn. to co trzeba to w formie modułów, które później dołączyłem.

Jeżeli chodzi o mesę, to chciałem ją przebudować łącznie z --deep, ale wywalało, że coś ją blokuje. Ja te programy wywalałem, ale dalej jest ten sam problem.(?)

Sterowniki na pewno są dobre, bo na moim starym linuksie (Mandrivie) działały.

P.S. Jak przebudowałem raz mesę (jakoś mi się udało), to nie chciał mi gdm odpalić. Ale wtedy, w sesji X'ów, jak odpaliłem glxgears, to pokazywały mi się fps'y ^^ Ale jak później przekompilowałem gdm'a, to już przestało działać :/

Pozdrawiam

----------

## gall

Jak odpalałem tak jak ty to też miałem czasem problemy. Odpalaj poprzez "fusion-icons". Oczywiście konieczne jest skompilowanie tego pakietu.

----------

